# share your freak!



## Sanne (Oct 23, 2005)

this is an old topic we had before, like a bout a year ago, but since so many girls joined, I thought it would be a good idea to do it again!!!

Tell us what it is your weirdest phobia, or what is it that makes you wanna run away screaming?

me: I can't stand it when I have family members singing.... it freaks me out!! (no more church for me!!)


----------



## Jude (Oct 23, 2005)

I am deathly afraid of ventriloquist dummies.  The sight of one will literally leave me freaking out and I will be sure to have some kind of nightmare when I try to sleep.


----------



## user2 (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_me: I can't stand it when I have family members singing.... it freaks me out!! (no more church for me!!)_

 
The same over here! My mum is in her James Blunt-phase right now! So she turns up the volume, sings although she doesn't know the lyrics and does weird stuff with her arms and tries to dance where I can see her!


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 23, 2005)

I won't eat in my car because I'm terrified of choking, especially while driving.


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 23, 2005)

I won't use hand dryers in public bathrooms because when I was about 10 I saw something on TV about how there are all these pee particles in the air of public bathrooms from flushing the toilets that just get taken into the hand dryer, warmed up to get all the bacteria nice and lively, and then blown onto your hands.


----------



## jasper17 (Oct 23, 2005)

I can't watch or listen to people be in embarrassing situations.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 23, 2005)

I am DEATHLY afriad of water. I mean, if I even think of being pushed into water I feel like passing out and I start to shake and cry a bit. It's not that I can't swim or anything, and to be honest I don't know where I get this from, but still, I am terrified of it. I really hate the thought of being in water where my feet don't touch the bottom or if the water is over my head. 

Oh my God! Just talking about it makes me heart race!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 23, 2005)

I must be the biggest freak: I am afraid of the dark, I sleep with a light on. I believe in the paranormal and once had a weird experience. Since that time, I always sleep with a light on.


----------



## user2 (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_I can't watch or listen to people be in embarrassing situations._

 
Waaah! Yeah those people who are asked to dance or strip in talk shows.... HELP!!


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 23, 2005)

im scared of rollercoasters..will not get on one..i start freaking out..im the bag holder @ great adventures..im scared of water too..ill go in but once i cant see the floor i start freakin out..scared of airplanes to an extent..i have to take a sleepin pill to calm my nerves if and when i have to fly..

oh and i HATE CLOWNS..im scared of them =/


----------



## Shawna (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_I won't eat in my car because I'm terrified of choking, especially while driving._

 
I never thought about this one really until I was doing 100km down a super busy highway with nowhere to pull off and my son started making a funny noise.  He had unscrewed a cap off a juice bottle, put it in his mouth, and proceeded to choke on it.  Fortunately I managed to reach back and pull it out, but damn, I was so scared.  No more food or drinks in the car.  Ever.


----------



## user3 (Oct 23, 2005)

Driving or going long distances in a car. I get so nerveous I feel like I am going to pass out.
I get worried about being in a car accident so bad that I have had to pull off to the side of the road and wait for traffic to die down. I sat there for 2 hours!

I also have a HUGE fear of someone taking my son. It's not just one of those mom worries. It's so bad I won't let him play outside without me around, he can't go to someone's house without me knowing the parents. I have to watch him walk into his classroom, I get to school 35mins early so I can get a good parking space so he can see me and won't have to look around. I don't really like him spend the night at places and when he does I will call my mom several times if I know they will going out. I won't let him have his window open at night even though we have a house alarm that would trigger if the window was raised up more. My AC bill is crazy in the summer!!!
Oh, there's more but I don't really want to seem like a freak!


I can't eat and watch gross things on TV. 
I also can not eat in public if a really old person is eating near me. Who knows what I am going to do when I am that really old person!


I do not like clowns. They freak me out!

I loved the ocean as child but since we moved to CA I can't even get in past my  knee's. 
I also loved rollercoasters but now I wouldn't even think of getting on one.





Well, that's enough of me being a freak!


----------



## Sanne (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I won't use hand dryers in public bathrooms because when I was about 10 I saw something on TV about how there are all these pee particles in the air of public bathrooms from flushing the toilets that just get taken into the hand dryer, warmed up to get all the bacteria nice and lively, and then blown onto your hands._

 
this is a fact, I don't do that too, I'd rather wipe my wet hand clean on my jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just like the last time I posted them, I'll share my real freak after a few people have posted, because it's embarresing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a penis-phobia! I don't want to touch them with my hands, they are soo scary to me.. okay now you can laugh!


----------



## gis08 (Oct 23, 2005)

i dont know if this is a phobia.. every single time before i walk out of my room, i have to check if my fly is done. Haha I just cant help it!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm super scared or spiders I scream and jump on a table or chair if I see one, even if it's really small.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 23, 2005)

my room has a balcony so there is a screen door for it, and every night I have to make sure that its locked and the curtains completely cover any sign of the glass because I'm afraid that there's something out there lol. Also, I lock my closet because its scary at night. On the closet ceiling, There is a square opening that is covered with a board that you can push up to open it into the attic and on one of the corners is a crack/opening which scares me because I heard a story about how these little girls were being watched by possessed dolls through this same type of crack. 
Omg.


----------



## jennie2516 (Oct 23, 2005)

ok i am weird... i cannot stand to have anyone or anything touch the middle of my neck(where an adams apple would be). i don't know why but it reallly really freaks me out! i can't wear turtlenecks or choker necklaces, and i can't stand to look at guys adams apples. i hope i don't ever fall for a guy with one lol. and omg its so embarrassing the first time you make out with a guy and he starts kissing there...lol u can imagine. and oh yeah i also can't stand when someone touches any of my scars- thats just physical tho- it feels really weird to me bc there are no nerves on scars, so you feel like you should feel something but you really don't- i dont know it just creeps me out lol. ok now that you all think im crazy hehe.........


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_this is an old topic we had before, like a bout a year ago, but since so many girls joined, I thought it would be a good idea to do it again!!!

Tell us what it is your weirdest phobia, or what is it that makes you wanna run away screaming?

me: I can't stand it when I have family members singing.... it freaks me out!! (no more church for me!!)_

 

omg Sanne i just LOLed so loud, not at your phobia but i think you just nailed one of mine.

i CANNOT HAVE a mirror in my room. well...i guess im afraid of mirrors in the dark. i mean in the bathroom is fine, with the light on is fine but i cant have a big mirror in my room while i sleep. i think its cause i dont like to see light or anything from outside reflect off the mirror while i sleep. when i was younger and i slept with my mom she had a huge vanity table with two HUGGGEEE mirrors and i use to cry if i had to see with them facing me so she had to throw a bedsheet over them. 

mirrors give me the heebie jeebies


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_omg Sanne i just LOLed so loud, not at your phobia but i think you just nailed one of mine.

i CANNOT HAVE a mirror in my room. well...i guess im afraid of mirrors in the dark. i mean in the bathroom is fine, with the light on is fine but i cant have a big mirror in my room while i sleep. i think its cause i dont like to see light or anything from outside reflect off the mirror while i sleep. when i was younger and i slept with my mom she had a huge vanity table with two HUGGGEEE mirrors and i use to cry if i had to see with them facing me so she had to throw a bedsheet over them. 

mirrors give me the heebie jeebies_

 
My gosh, we're related! I thought I was such a weirdo for feeling the same way! I can't be in a dark room that has a mirror. The same as above! On camp at high school, my friends kindly covered up the mirror in my room because they saw me getting freaked out.

Due to certain psychological issues, I can get mega-freaked out by crowds in public places. I find it overwhelming, and get dizzy and have gone into shock on the odd occasion. Weird...

I hate spiders, and I used to not be able to sleep in my bedroom unless the wardrobe doors were closed! It's passed recently.

Not exactly a phobia, but I won't go out alone to places where alcohol can be consumed unless there is a good friend going that I really trust - they are quite scarce and few as you can imagine.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 24, 2005)

How does karaoke sound for starters and the opposite, folks lip-synching (usually badly) to tracks of their favourite artist.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 24, 2005)

oooh are you ready for this?

I hate hate hate with a passion-church songs. Not because I have anything against God-but because when I was in high school I went to a private Christian School. There are three songs (Holiness, Sanctuary,and Lord I lift your name on high) that I swear to God if I go to church and they are singing it I will have to leave the room. It is literally like someone taking nails and scratching them on the black board to me. It really pisses me off too because I know a lot of people love singing to God but when I went to this school those songs and a lot of others-seriously they sang them about 20 times  EVERY F*cking Wed. at chapel. To this day-I cannot be anywhere near those songs.

As for spiders-I have gotton over my fear of them but God forbid if they are big. I hate those kind of spiders!

I am really afraid of when I die-who will take care of my little kitties?


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 24, 2005)

My 2 biggest phobias are being stuck in a very tight space and not being able to move or breathe, and the first one is sharks! i know the chance of getting bitten is scarce but somehow im so terrified i wont got past my ankles at the beach. Even at a cove where its shark free, i wont ever go past my ankles becuase i get so scared!, the sharks face, its body, the teeth its just that id be helpless agiasnt it, i lvie on earth and am able to defend myself on land but once in the water im not able to protect myself im at the sharks mercy...that thought is what scares me the most. One mroe thing that i wasnt going to post cuase its stupid, i have a pool and even in the daylight i cant go in it myself becuase (did it once) i feel a shark is after me when im swimming under and i start to panic....


----------



## mona971 (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_I'm super scared or spiders I scream and jump on a table or chair if I see one, even if it's really small._

 
I'm with you on the spider thing.  I hate them, in fact I don't like many bugs at all.  Earwigs creep me out as well.  But I have a real spider phobia, I think I would pass out if one crawled on me.


----------



## user2 (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_and I used to not be able to sleep in my bedroom unless the wardrobe doors were closed! It's passed recently._

 
Yes me too!! So I'm not the only person out there! It happens a lot to me and even if I lie in bed and be all wrapped in my bed sheets and feel comfy I have to get up and close them!!


Another thing: This morning I got scared of myself! I was in a state between sleeping and being awake but more on the sleeping-site! I was able to hear, I took a deep breath and this weird sound came out of my mouth! It sounded like a combo of parrot and mouse and I was suddenly awake and uber-afraid!!!


----------



## succubus (Oct 24, 2005)

White socks
Odd numbers


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 24, 2005)

Ughhh spiders suck. I am not terribly afraid of them, but they do scare me if I can't kill them or if they're really big or really fast. Creepy story: (Those deathly afraid of spiders, skip ahead) when I still lived at home, my mom called to me to come get rid of this big spider downstairs (she had arthritis and even grasping a broom was hurting her, let alone trying to smash or move a spider). So I ran to the rescue and I was GOING to just sweep it out the door because it was really close to it, but the second I touched it with the broom--and it was a FAT spider body, EW--the whole thing kind of...popped....and like 30,000 baby spiders came piling out, spreading out across the floor. I ran to get the vaccuum and vaccuumed them all up but I was like, retching and jumping up and down the whole time. Then like two weeks later, it happened again in our LIVING ROOM ON THE DRAPES (thankfully the father figure dealt with that one)....then a couple days later, it happened outside next to the pool and several babies fell into the pool. It was a freakin epidemic that had me terrified to fall asleep. It's amazing I'm not deathly afraid of spiders now.

I have a weird snake phobia as well. Sometimes just looking at like a 6-inch long one in a pet cage gives me the heebie-jeebies, sometimes I can touch a huge python (as long as someone else is holding it!)...their whole body just moves so independently and that creeps me out. Did anyone else read about the Burmese Python (I think) that tried to eat the six- or eight-foot gator and then the python EXPLODED? It was all over our news/papers, but I didn't know if it was everywhere.

Okay, one more gross bug story. I keep a REALLY clean house. I mean, I'm not naive, I know everyone's house has bugs, roaches, whatever, but with my great pest control and OCD cleaning, I MIGHT see one every few months. So anyway, I was in a hurry to catch the bus for class last week and I threw on a pair of jeans that I'd hung to dry the night before. There was this weird scratchy thing poking me in the knee, but I was like whatever, it's the plastic thing from the tag, I'll deal with it later. Then as I was grabbing my keys, I was like, dammit, it's really poking me, this is gonna be annoying, I'll just get it now. So I undo my jeans and reach down to my knee and fish around for the plastic thing and pull it out and it's a LIVE COCKROACH. I screamed like a girl (not sure I've ever done that before, it was a weird noise) and threw a cookbook at it. All day and even know when I think about it I get the chills--GROSS!!!


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 24, 2005)

Dead fish...not like a filet or something you'd eat, but dead rotting fish on the beach....puke. That and cave crickets.


----------



## lover* (Oct 24, 2005)

Haha oh jeeze lets see..

*Spiders!!  Okay, I know they cant hut me, and I never used to care, but god...now if I see even the tiniest one, I have to like climb on top of a chair or something, gather up all my courage, and throw something at it from across the room.  Then it takes me days to finally pick up whatever I threw at it to throw it away! Ick.

*Having my neck touched, espessially when I'm leaning back.  I freak!

*Eating salsa after its been opened and kept in the fridge.  Theres something about the vegitables being soggy and cold or something like that..

* I'm mildly clostrophobic. I hate not being able to move and having a difficulty breathing.


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

im scared to death on water bugs... i cant be near them. my bf makes fun of me till no tomorrow but i cant see one, i will run for like 5 city blocks just o feel somewhat safe!!! 

and speaking of safetly... i cant sleep uncovered. when i was young i used to think that i someone came into my room and tried to kill me they couldnt do it if i was completly covered from head to toe... and secretly i still feel that way a little... i know... wierd!

 Quote:

   I have a penis-phobia! I don't want to touch them with my hands, they are soo scary to me.. okay now you can laugh!  
 
and this is too damn funny... r u serious sanne???


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Ughhh spiders suck. I am not terribly afraid of them, but they do scare me if I can't kill them or if they're really big or really fast. Creepy story: (Those deathly afraid of spiders, skip ahead) when I still lived at home, my mom called to me to come get rid of this big spider downstairs (she had arthritis and even grasping a broom was hurting her, let alone trying to smash or move a spider). So I ran to the rescue and I was GOING to just sweep it out the door because it was really close to it, but the second I touched it with the broom--and it was a FAT spider body, EW--the whole thing kind of...popped....and like 30,000 baby spiders came piling out, spreading out across the floor. I ran to get the vaccuum and vaccuumed them all up but I was like, retching and jumping up and down the whole time. Then like two weeks later, it happened again in our LIVING ROOM ON THE DRAPES (thankfully the father figure dealt with that one)....then a couple days later, it happened outside next to the pool and several babies fell into the pool. It was a freakin epidemic that had me terrified to fall asleep. It's amazing I'm not deathly afraid of spiders now._

 


OMG I JUST GOT GOOSE BUMPS ALL OVER MY BODY!

u scared me


----------



## Gloriamgo (Oct 25, 2005)

OMG, ok, the spider thing with the popping and all the babies...i almost died too...I hate little baby spiders...with a passion, I had a whole bunch hatch right outside my window one time, and I was watching tv, and I see a little spider just hanging there, so i killed it, but...i swear it was like a movie...all of a sudden i see another one, so i kill that one, and then my focus changes, and they're ALL OVER!!!! i freaked!! they were all just hanging on their little webs, heading towards MY BED!!!! Yeah, I didn't sleep in my room ALL WEEK!!  I made my mom (because i just couldn't do it!!)wash my sheets like a billion times and move my bed and vacuum between it and the wall and then inspect my matress for little baby spiders and then make sure that there were NO spiders anywhere near my window that could possibly lay their eggs there.  OMG, i can't even think about it.

Oh and the cockroach thing...i was freaking out just reading it!!


Ok, now for my own independent wierdnesses:

-I am so paranoid about the bottom of my pants dragging when i go into a public bathroom, i really don't understand this one because I have very short legs and my pants ALWAYS drag, EVERYWHERE, but all i can think about is all the germs from the bathroom floor getting on them...

-I cannot have anyone but my hairdresser touch my hair (and myself of course) otherwise it's like gonna fall out or something

-I hate being in crowded public places where people bump into me, i just feel like they're all dirty and getting their germs all over me

-I'm a total germaphobe (as if you couldn't tell)  I was even (secretly, because she gets offended easily) freaking out yesterday in the car with my mom because all of the windows were up and she's sick so she was coughing and coughing and coughing...EWWWW all the germs that were in there!!!  And i couldn't open the windows because it was too cold and could aggravate her cold.  AAAHHHHH, i was DYING!!!!

-I FREAK when water touches my face, not sink water (as long as it's a bathroom sink) or water from the shower, but water from amusement park rides, like splash mountain from disneyland for example, or water from  public pools...ewww, i can just imagine all the germs floating around in there, let alone them getting on my face!!! 

-I get grossed out when i touch money, it is just so dirty and there is no way for you to know where it's been or how many times its been there...

Umm...that's it for now, I'm a weirdo...


----------



## Sanne (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_and this is too damn funny... r u serious sanne???_

 
yes I am....

I am glad I have a bf that thinks it's funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (we do the whole thing but the oorepaly thingies that include touching it freaking me out!) that thing just looks like a big worm to me....ewww!(and my bf is physically fine, I'm mentally not!!)


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

hahaha... oh well, as long as he doesnt mind it then u got nothing to worry about... its just such an odd fear... but i guess so are mine... so i cant really talk...


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 25, 2005)

Majorly phobic of snow and ice.
I actually throw up, and have to be led with baby steps to the car, and walked to the door of my office.
Much to the amusement of those watching


----------



## Tessigrl (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok mine are dolls, all dolls, I feel sorry for my kids because they won't be having any. And when I was little, I used to have this thing where I would have to look under the bed before going to sleep and then I would cover my entire body so that if someone walked in they wouldn't see me there, well I still do the looking under the bed thing and I swear that if I lay in bed for too long I start to really freak myself out that someone is standing there, my fiance things I'm a freak. Also another one, is I am terrified of dieing, just thinking of getting older and passing away really gets to me, or dieing a painful death, needless to say I am extremely careful and do not like to live on the dangerous or wild side.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 26, 2005)

hmmm.  Where to begin? lol!  Kissing people on the mouth, spiders, the supernatural, being buried alive, heights, watching people make idiots of themselves, drunks, mirrors in the dark, being away from my children (the only babysitter they have is my Mom or my sister.) Seriously there are alot of things that make me very uncomfortable lol! but somehow I manage to cope, despite being extremely paranoid. However, to be fair to myself, there are a few circumstances in my past that make this understandable


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a fear of how I will die. I am sure this is common but sometimes I get uncontrollable thoughts and visions or torturuous ways I may die. Ugh liked buried alive and cut limb from limb alive.

Sounds crazy right?


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG let me tell you, If I come in contact with a water bug... its not pretty. 

Everyone knows about my phobia because one day in high school there was one in the hall. This boy I know killed it, then brought the dead body to me and through it on me. After I screamed and cried like a baby (i was in 12th grade), I beat the living day lights out of the boy and almost got suspended.

Another time one flew in my direction down south, My mother saved me from running into oncoming traffic.

Lets not even talk about the time one was in my room, smack dab on Omarions face (my B2K poster). I was talking to this boy on the phone and I just screamed bloody murder and ran. He came all the way to my house because he thought someone had broke in and tried to kill me.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 6, 2008)

house fires. i get obsessive about making sure i have blown a candle out or turned off the stove.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_house fires. i get obsessive about making sure i have blown a candle out or turned off the stove._

 
I went out of town for Xmas , and when I got there, 3 hours away from home, I couldn't remember if I had freaking turned my Flat Iron off!  ( i always turn it off but I am paranoid)  

I had to have someone come over to my house with a spare key and check . haha.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 6, 2008)

Im VERY afraid of Lakes and the Ocean. I can handle swimming pools .
I am scared of drowning, or dying in a Fire. 

Im also very scared of dying in a tragic car accident, where my body may be cut in half, Or ejected from the car. 

Im afraid of walking in the rain (I broke my leg this way)

I have terrifying dreams of my boat accident I had a few months ago . I hate lakes so I thought I was about to die(literally speaking not like "Omg im gonna die")  for like 5 seconds, and that was enough to traumatize me forever.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 6, 2008)

i'm scared of suction. i spaz out whenever i'm a plane...it used to be so bad i got my mum to take out my window! weirdo.


----------



## *KT* (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_house fires. i get obsessive about making sure i have blown a candle out or turned off the stove._

 
That is my biggest fear.  Ever since we watched these Fire Safety videos in elementary school where this house was burning down at night.  I couldn't sleep and had fire nightmares for weeks.  Now my fire-fear is that the house will burn down when we're not home and the dogs will be trapped inside.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also prefer to have at least a sheet covering my body, even on the hottest of nights.  It's not a modesty thing, but some strange childhood thing about not feeling safe without being completely covered up to my chin when I fall asleep.


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm afraid of public washrooms in general. If I do have to use them, I put layers of toilet paper on the seat, I squat instead of sitting on the seat, and I use my foot to flush the toilet instead of my hands. 

I'm also afraid of ventriloquist dummies. I also have a fear that I'm going to die soon. When I was little, I didn't think I would make it pass that age of 13.


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 6, 2008)

Finding other peoples hair on me or on anything I have to touch ! I just can't deal with hair it makes me want to vomit ! Even my own hair freaks me out sometimes


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 6, 2008)

wow ^


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jan 7, 2008)

For me it's Ranidaphobia- the Fear of frogs... I scream and run if I see one close by. I think its really the fear that the frog is going to hop on me.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 7, 2008)

wasps...seriously i'll have a panic attack if i see one.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Jan 7, 2008)

Personally, I can't handle whistling. Just something about whistling makes my skin crawl. And, I don't mean like one quick short blast to call a pet over, but I mean, like, if someone is whistling along to music, it feels like someone is driving a hot poker into my ear.

I'm also deathly afraid of circus clowns. The idea makes me want to run screaming and crying.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_house fires. i get obsessive about making sure i have blown a candle out or turned off the stove._

 
Seriously, me too.  I worry about what my kitties will do if I'm not home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I worry about Carbon Monoxide Poisoning...same thing with the kitties.  Annnnd then I just have general paranoia, but that's a whole different topic.


----------



## DaisyPie (Jan 7, 2008)

Washing cutlery makes me nauseous. I love washing plates and cups, but as soon as I get to the knives and forks I feel like I'm going to throw up. I don't like the feeling of picking them up out of the water..


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't touch certain things. Like CHALK. And it's so bad I can't even touch blush. O_O; I hate working with oil pastels too.. anything that feels.. unpleasantly weird. Ridged metal creeps me out too. Or books that close strangely.. anything that gives an unpleasant sensation...

Oh yeah, I'm scared of mirrors too. Like I'm afraid I'll see something in them.. that's not in the room with me..


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 7, 2008)

I HATE for someone to try and serenade me. Like sing, and look me in the eye. UGH. Or play guitar. My cheeks get red and I look at the floor. I hate it so bad. I'm like stfu now, k?

And I'm terrified of being buried alive. I imagine being in a nailed down casked scratching at the door. Omg. Aaah.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm also a weirdo about public restrooms because I read that when you flush the toilet feces particles are sent 20 feet in the air... so I go ahead and pee, get my pants up, open the door and lean my foot in to flush and haul ass.


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a phobia of cats.  I have no idea why, but I know that I can't be around one without feeling like I have to get out of there- if I can't get out, I'll do anything to get away from it.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choozen1ne* 

 
_Finding other peoples hair on me or on anything I have to touch ! I just can't deal with hair it makes me want to vomit ! Even my own hair freaks me out sometimes_

 
Yes!  If I see a random hair it makes me sick, I can't look at it or touch it.  I hate for anyone to sit on my chair at work because I don't want their hair to get on it.  The worst is when you find a hair in your food...omg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even my own hair sometimes...if it isn't attached to my head anymore, I want nothing to do with it lol.


----------



## Willa (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't stand being around somebody who is chewing ice cubes
It hurts me, the sound it makes
I can't chewing anything cold, popsicle, ice...

And I have this bad habbit of hating being around people who makes noises when they eat. I become angry easily when it happens. I just can't stand it.

I can't look at anything that looks like vomit... 
At my old apartment, on the road to the subway, each morning I was sure to find one vomit spot, never at the same place. I don't know who did it but it was disgusting.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate it when I am eating a popsicle and my teeth touch the wooden stick.  Eeeeaahhh!  In fact, those little wooden sticks just skeeve me out.  Whether a Starbucks to stir your coffee or at the doctors when they look at your mouth.  Eaaahhh...fuck that.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't look at things, like honeycombs, or sponges, anything with a bunch of small holes close together. 

It makes my skin crawl and my hands go into spastic mode.


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay this is more like ODD but every time I use my debit card or credit card, I have to check my wallet like 131454 times to make sure it's there.  It's because the first time that i went to the ATM, I totally forgot to get my card after I got my cash, and luckily my mom was there to remind me.  BOY I was freaking out that day.  And I guess that's why I'm always checking.

And also, I ALWAYS ALWAYS have hand sanitizer with me.  I always sanitize before I eat, touch my face etc.  I always wash my hands and sanitize it after I touch doors.  

I also despise public restrooms.  I always use my foot or a wad of TP for everything.  I use tp to open and close the door.  And I don't like to touch the sink knobs after I wash my hands because I think that theres alot of germs on it from all the people touching it PRIOR to washing their hands.  I usually pull a piece of paper towel out to turn it off.  And if there isn't any napkins, I  put soap on the knobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know i'm horrible.


----------



## *KT* (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh, I remembered this one just last night.  

I refuse to use the bathroom in the dark!  

Here's why.... it was late spring and my hubby and I had just bought our house two months prior.  I got up to use the bathroom and flipped the light on (which I never used to do, too darn bright!), lifted the lid of the toilet... and saw the biggest earwig I've ever seen in my life on the toilet seat!!!  I freaked the hell out and used a gigantic wad of tissues to brush it into the water and flushed it down!    I later learned that our yard has quite a few of these little pests.  I've never again seen one in my house, but that one giant one was plenty!  Still gives me the hebejebes thinking about it.


----------



## Willa (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_Oh, I remembered this one just last night.  

I refuse to use the bathroom in the dark!  

Here's why.... it was late spring and my hubby and I had just bought our house two months prior.  I got up to use the bathroom and flipped the light on (which I never used to do, too darn bright!), lifted the lid of the toilet... and saw the biggest earwig I've ever seen in my life on the toilet seat!!!  I freaked the hell out and used a gigantic wad of tissues to brush it into the water and flushed it down!    I later learned that our yard has quite a few of these little pests.  I've never again seen one in my house, but that one giant one was plenty!  Still gives me the hebejebes thinking about it._

 






Something like this happened to me
I always had this habbit, before drinking from my bathroom glass, I need to fill it up a little and throw it back in the sink and after I ''can'' drink.

So I went in the br during the night, and I don't know why but I turned on the light (never do that, my bedroom light is enough) and BAMMM!!! there it was, a spider in my glass!!!

DIS GUS TING


----------



## Divinity (Jan 11, 2008)

Any bug bigger than a dime.  We moved to Chicago a year ago and last spring I used the bathroom during the night turned the light on and there was a big black beetle on the tp roll.  It wasn't THAT big, but it was black and creepy crawly.  Ick.  So, the next night my husband found the mother in the kitchen.  It was HUGE!!  Same thing happened for a few days (they got bigger!) and you don't want to squish these suckers because the sound and mess alone make me want to vomit.  So, my husband runs after it and traps it under a glass, shoves paper under the cup and dumps it outside...4 stories to the parking lot, thank God.  If said husband is not home, I knock the sucker out with the broom, trap it, and gag the whole time I'm carrying the sucker outside to dump it because there is only 1 thin layer of paper separating my hand from papa roach.


----------

